

Show HN: Released My IPhone App (Finderous) - xackpot

Hi Guys, I have just released my free IPhone App: Finderous, available on ITunes at http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/finderous/id520384764?mt=8 .
   I would appreciate if you could pass on some comments and suggestions.
About Finderous: It is a multilevel location based Q&#38;A app, where users can post questions on city/county/state/country level for visibility according to the type of question.
======
b09
Honestly, the logo for your app could be a lot better. Design is a key element
in how people decide to download your app. At least it is to me.

Hope that helps!

